# First Pay Slip



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

My first months payslip was with AEI in 1963. It was £40/10/0 - a lot of money to me. I can remember after my first trip that I could easily afford a round of drinks with my mates when they could only manage one each.

I joined the Post Office in 1968. I don't remember why I saved it, but this is my first months payslip. Note it is handwritten.

David
+


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

...and it's in Pounds, Shillings and Pence! Wish I'd kept mine.

John T.


----------



## robpau12 (Apr 1, 2010)

6 Months On The 'trewidden'[hains] Deck Boy, 14 Pounds Per Month, Paid Off, With 53 Quid, Went Back To Sea 4 Weeks Later, Still Had 18 Quid Left, Most Popler Person On Board, I Think I Subed The Whole Deck Crew On The 'wairangi' [run Job, 3 Weeks 4 Ports] Got Every Penney Back, On Pay Off Day. [glasgow]


----------



## Tony Selman (Mar 8, 2006)

Whilst I was training at Riversdale one of my school friends who had left school at 16 joined Lewis's in Liverpool and was selling hats at the princely sum of £7/10s per week. This seemed a fortune to us at the time. When I eventually went to sea and joined Brocklebanks as a 2R/O in March 1964 my first months salary was £53 and some pence. With Tennents at 6d a can, that was a fortune. The man at Lewis's was now earning £8/00 per week because I can remember the conversation just before I left. At the end of a 5 month trip I had saved about £50 and went on leave and lived like a Lord.


----------



## mikeg (Aug 24, 2006)

I wish I could remember my starting salary with Redifon in 1966. We had to complete and submit our own payslips monthly with such things as 'Sundays at Sea' and 'East of Suez' bonus. All accounting then was predecimal. Can't remember being too well off back then. The salary was hugely better 20 years down the line. B\)


----------



## rknibbs (Mar 11, 2006)

In January 1970 my pay as first trip R/O with BP was £1115.0.0d per annum including £40 in respect of my Radar certificate - heady days!


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

R651400 said:


> 2nd R/O's pay in Blue Funnel 1956 was £28 per month.


In 1959/60 when I joined Marconi that was still the NMB rate for a 1st trip R/O. Luckily between then and a ship becoming available in 1960, so that I could sign on for my 1st trip, there was an increase so I went to sea at £36 a month or £432 per annum! Clearly inflation had taken root.


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

A year later, inflation had certainly taken a hold.

This was a recruitment poster for Post Office RO's in late 1969. Per Annum of course.

David
+


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

Here's an ironic twist.

I deposited all of those first £40 at Martins Bank on Walton Vale in Liverpool. (Later Midland, HSBC) Google street view shows the building still there, but is now a Pub of all things !!

David
+


----------



## tedc (Dec 31, 2006)

Incredibly, in 1955, IMR insisted on paying R/Os 8 pounds a month through the ship's payroll, and the rest of the massive 50 or so monthly pounds direct into your bank account at home.

Most of the others in the ship seemed to get their full pay on board!

This 8 pounds was a hell of a bind when one found oneself in dry Dock in Nagasaki, or when it was your turn to buy a crate or two.

Luckily everything was cheap and the other lads helped out a lot!!!

But there must some some great stories of struggling to manage on 8 squids. No help from your home bank - there was no internet banking and I didn't even know what a cheque book was!

Never got to 1000 a year, in the MN, or when later working on the docks, or whilst working in Electronics for AEI (1960-64) - finally got it at IBM in 1964 and never looked back.


----------



## capt jim martin (Jan 2, 2008)

*Apprentices' Pay 1958*

As a first year apprentice in Port Line 1958 I was paid the princely sum of £96 for the year - and that was paid to my father, not me! But it was "all found" - and by golly, we ate like kings and raided the galley whenever possible as well!

Jim Martin


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

david.hopcroft said:


> A year later, inflation had certainly taken a hold.
> 
> This was a recruitment poster for Post Office RO's in late 1969. Per Annum of course.
> 
> ...


Interesting that you had to be over 21 to work at the Coast Stations when you could go to sea at 17. Were they looking for seagoing experience?

Also note that salary was age related - an anachronism that would probably be illegal in these non-discriminatory days.

Any idea who the poster boy is?

John T.


----------



## william.marshall439 (May 3, 2009)

My first trip on the British Judge in 1961 as cabin boy was at £12.7.6 a month, out of which I sent home an allotment of £5 a month to my mother, of course I got most of it back when I ran short on leave, happy days.


----------



## lakercapt (Jul 19, 2005)

Tried to upload my first payslip but it was not accepted.
After 2 years 1 month and 22 days paid of in debt of L19S11D10 and it was my victualing allowance and leave pay that gave me just over 30 pounds in my pocket.
Got and extra days pay for Coronation day 5/-.
Did not get many of those big white notes and I was fortunate that my mother had banked in my name the allotments I sent home.


----------



## Wallace Slough (Mar 21, 2009)

I kept my first piloting check from Red Stack Tugs. We were paid a salary as captain on the tug, plus piloting money for each ship we docked/undocked as a docking master. My first check was for three jobs in December of 1971 for $27.75. The fee to the ship was the cost of the tug (about $300) plus another $10 for the pilot. The company kept out a little for "administration". While it certainly wasn't a lot, I 'd have paid them to dock those ships!


----------



## Dave Filmer (Jun 18, 2005)

My first pay packet had only10d (10 old pence) in it. In 1958 you were paid harbour wages on a weekly basis until you signed on and as I joined on the last day of a pay week I got one days pay, 6s.1d, minus one weeks national insurance of
5s 3d leaving me with a packet with one sixpenny coin one threepenny bit and one penny in it. I've long since spent the money but I've still got the packet.


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

tedc said:


> Incredibly, in 1955, IMR insisted on paying R/Os 8 pounds a month through the ship's payroll, and the rest of the massive 50 or so monthly pounds direct into your bank account at home.


That arrangement was because you were not being paid by (and had no contract with) the shipping company but your employers, a radio company, made an arrangement for the ship to provide you with an amount of money (£4, £8, or £12 a month at the choice of the R/O) while on articles. The radio company underwrote and guaranteed to pay back the agreed amount to the shipowner. Without such an arrangement you would have had no access to money aboard; everything you earned would either have been retained by your employer until you got back and could claim it, or would have been paid into your nominated bank account. How you got money while aboard ship would have been up to you. 

This arrangement was in that part of the NMB Agreement that affected radio officers.

Unless IMR had suffered some sort of commercial brainstorm, I find it hard to believe that in 1955 they were paying first trip R/Os £50 a month. Chief R/O on one of the Queens, maybe. To remain competitive the radio companies all paid much the same amount, within a range of a few £s per month. R/Os' minimum wages were published as part of the NMB Agreement - shipowners were not known for placing radio officer supply contracts with companies paying significantly more than the NMB rate. In 1955 I believe that was £28 per month for new starters.

Shipping companies that employed their R/Os directly paid more but generally extended the duties of the R/O to compensate.


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

David,

fine old bit of Nostalgia. Any idea who the person was on the ad. I don't recognise him but he could have changed with age! Yes I joined in 1970 with the 4 figure salary. That was a bench mark then - good wage if you were on over 1000 per year. Also a fine suit he is wearing and collar and tie. Most likely a model.


JT,
Think you will find all companies had a salary scale and you advanced as per your seniority, just like with shipping Co´s. As I have mentioned before you had to pass certain exams before advancing to this scale. 

Hawkey01


----------



## Allan Wareing (Apr 23, 2006)

*pay slips.*

Here's a copy of my first pay slip. 5 months and 4 days at the princely sum of 2 pounds 15 shillings a month as O.S. in the Federal Lines Middlesex. I stayed in her for 3 trips to N.Z. Just 15/16 years old at the time. It sure beat working in Marks and Spencers though.
Cheers, Allan


----------



## Ray Mac (Sep 22, 2007)

1959 Galley boy £11.3.6 pm paid off after 11.20 days with £98.56 loads of money in them days for a seventeen year old.(Applause)(LOL)


Ray(Smoke)


----------



## tedc (Dec 31, 2006)

tedc said:


> , and the rest of the massive 50 or so monthly pounds direct into your bank account at home.


Apologies for the typo.

This was meant to be a thought around the 8 quid a month.

As a late septagenarian I sometimes find it hard to get right 50 "or so" years of history. But I did say "or so" so maybe it wasn't a huge crime....!

(Flowers)


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

Hello Hawkey01

I cannot tell a lie..........it is I. 

I have an original which is dated 16th April 1969. About a year after I started. It is the main RT point at GKZ, and I had more hair then. 

The reference to good prospects meant RO1. Something that was unattainable until re-organisation came along and us poor RO2's were actually allowed to go on WT during single op periods !!!

David
+


----------



## eldersuk (Oct 24, 2005)

First MN payslip was ED's 'Tarkwa' as 6th Eng. on £38/10s a month. Left a substantial part of that and subsequent wages as an allotment to my mother.
When I got married 12 years later - guess what? - Aren't mums wonderful?

Derek


----------



## Roger Bentley (Nov 15, 2005)

I found some old pay slips from my final years with Brocklebanks they give some indication of the rises that were taking place. I was 1st RO at the time.
October 1958 £59.10, August 1959 £64.10s, April 1960 £66, November 1960 £72.10s, January 1961 £74.10s - I left in February 1961 and it was some time before I reached that final amount per month in my subsequent career.


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

David,

thanks for your reply. A fine looking young man! Smart suit as well. I have a few memories of GKZ when I was doing the circuit whilst station RO´s did their DOC training. A cold wind swept Mablethorpe and there really was tumble weed! Stayed somewhere down in town but cannot remember the name of the B+B, just about everyone associated with BT stayed there. 

Neville - Hawkey01


----------



## Trader (Jul 1, 2005)

*Old pay slips.*



Allan Wareing said:


> Here's a copy of my first pay slip. 5 months and 4 days at the princely sum of 2 pounds 15 shillings a month as O.S. in the Federal Lines Middlesex. I stayed in her for 3 trips to N.Z. Just 15/16 years old at the time. It sure beat working in Marks and Spencers though.
> Cheers, Allan


Thanks for posting Alan, that is certainly an old one. I notice that you didn't smoke much in those days.(Jester)

I have got one from 1952 when I was deck boy with Blue Flue. I shall have to scan and post it. I was on 6/8 pence per day which equals 1/3 rd of a £1 which equals 33 pence in new money per day.

Alec.


----------



## Allan Wareing (Apr 23, 2006)

*pay slips*



Trader said:


> Thanks for posting Alan, that is certainly an old one. I notice that you didn't smoke much in those days.(Jester)
> 
> I have got one from 1952 when I was deck boy with Blue Flue. I shall have to scan and post it. I was on 6/8 pence per day which equals 1/3 rd of a £1 which equals 33 pence in new money per day.
> 
> Alec.


Thanks for your reply Alec.You certainly read the fine print - I did'nt smoke at all in those days - what we used to do was get tins of Capstan Full Strength tobacco and flog them to the warfies in N.Z for a lot more than we paid, so ending up with more to spend than if we'd got a direct sub. I did start smoking later and still trying to give it up!
At first I could'nt believe you were only getting 6/8 (or 33 pence) in 1952 then remembered that I made a trip as A.B in the Telemachus in 1945 and the rate was about £18 per month which works out at about 60 new pence.
As a matter of interest I did make 1 trip in the Manchester Regiment as A.B in 1948. then got a 2ndMates ticket and stopped being one of 'us' and became one of 'them'. Best thing I ever did.
Allan.


----------



## Bob Murdoch (Dec 11, 2004)

Ron Stringer said:


> In 1959/60 when I joined Marconi that was still the NMB rate for a 1st trip R/O. Luckily between then and a ship becoming available in 1960, so that I could sign on for my 1st trip, there was an increase so I went to sea at £36 a month or £432 per annum! Clearly inflation had taken root.


Hi Ron,
The school bumph when I went to the Watt Memorial in 1956-58 quoted £28 per month. That was what I expected when I joined Marconi in April 1958. I was pleasantly surprised to find that it had been increased sometime during my course to £32 per month and I seem to recall that before I had my 6 months in it went up to £34 per month. 
I remember geting the message to report to Thulium Glasgow for my first ship and getting my paybook and pay and allowances for the time from getting my ticket and joining Marconi till that day, which amounted to about £16. I was astounded but did not argue. My previous highest pay was about £3.10 a week working on a building site during the school holidays. I very proudly made a donation to my Mother towards the previous nearly 17 years of food and board. 

When I went to the Union SS Co in N.Z. my basic starting salary was £64 per month plus overtime which gave another £15 to £20 per month. What a wage for a 19 year old. £NZ and £St were equal way back then.
Cheers Bob


----------



## jimg0nxx (Sep 1, 2005)

Ron,
Due to inflation when I joined Marconi in February 1962 it had increased to £38-17-6. (riches!!!).

Jim


----------



## Rhodri Mawr (Jul 6, 2008)

Joined Marconi July 1966 - monthly RO rate then was £54/15/00 (or £54.75 in today's money if you prefer). After serving my first six months as Junior RO, that
"shot up" to £61/00/00 per month. Can't remember what the next progression was but left Marconi in January 1968 and went to Cayzer Irvine. By then, annual
pay rates had come in and I was offered a job at £978 p.a. I seem to remember
that meant about a 20 per cent rise overnight from my final Marconi salary.


Of course, in those days, I recall equating money amounts with the number of
pints I could buy in the pub. At 1/4d per pint, it amounted to quite a number of
happy hangovers.

Cheers
Rhodri


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

I can't remember exactly, but it was a heap of money for a 19 yo.....


----------



## Bill Greig (Jul 4, 2006)

Joined P & O General Cargo Division as 2nd R/O 1975 for the princely sum of 2,500 Pounds per year. A fortune after surviving for a few years on a meagre student grant and what my parents could afford.
Bill


----------



## Steven Lamb (Apr 18, 2009)

Still got my 1st payslip - £101 per month as Jnr R/O with Marconi "luxury" !
Also got my 1st "Account of Wages" from the 1st trip to sea. Sadly, I had to write a cheque for £11.75 to the Old Man ! Marconi Liverpool - Bob Porter wasn't too pleased about this ("paying off in the red") but what a great 1st trip to sea I had !


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Porter wasn't pleased about much at all as far as I recall, especially not me, but looking back I sort of don't blame him. I did get the pleasure of telling him where to stick one of his ships though.

John T


----------



## Steven Lamb (Apr 18, 2009)

*Bob Porter - MIMCO Legend*



trotterdotpom said:


> Porter wasn't pleased about much at all as far as I recall, especially not me, but looking back I sort of don't blame him. I did get the pleasure of telling him where to stick one of his ships though.
> 
> John T


Aye John 
It paid to keep on the right side of Bob when it came to getting yer next deployment ! Think it helped by dropping him the odd box of King Eddies from time to time !(Smoke)
He was easier to cajoul than "Stan the Man" in East Ham !
ATB - Cheers
Steve


----------



## jimthehat (Aug 5, 2006)

Trader said:


> Thanks for posting Alan, that is certainly an old one. I notice that you didn't smoke much in those days.(Jester)
> 
> I have got one from 1952 when I was deck boy with Blue Flue. I shall have to scan and post it. I was on 6/8 pence per day which equals 1/3 rd of a £1 which equals 33 pence in new money per day.
> 
> Alec.


my wages as a first trip app with bank line was£5.16.8p for the first year,ad after 18 months I opened up a lloyds bank account with£18 and thats still what i have in my account. 57 years with the same bank.

jim


----------



## peter3807 (Oct 11, 2006)

Still got my first, why that one and no others ?. £7 and a bit per week plus lake bonus.
A bit better than my paper round, Just.


----------



## ernhelenbarrett (Sep 7, 2006)

In 1954 when I joined Marconi the pay was 23 quid per month, I dropped 1 quid PM as I was getting 24 quid PM as AB with Ben Line, on the Indian Coast with B.I.
Marconi let us have 100 Rupees Pm to clothe and feed us which was the equivalent of 7 quid PM but you had to replace your "Whites" and buckshee to your "boy" out of that lot. GTZM bossman in Bombay expected a bottle of Gin from Junior R/Os or you were on the Gulf "D's" on a permanent basis!!. Stan the Man at East Ham only expected a lunchtime beer. Can anyone remember when 
reporting in Liverpool you used to be called up in Morse to report into the office of the Boss. Believe some R/O finally cut the wire one day, know I had an argument with the Boss there and ended up on the old Tweedbank/GBYC for a lengthy spell
Ern Barrett


----------



## Tai Pan (Mar 24, 2006)

I still have all my old pay slips. First ship cross channel ferry, paid direct from MIMC office on pay book. 1st proper pay off slip "Asturius" £8 per month, after 3 months pay off was £14.11.2 ( I was under age so could not have a bar bill). 1st Blue Funnel was Rhexenor, coast trip pay off £16.4.0.


----------



## RayL (Apr 16, 2008)

All this data is of great interest but it is essential to quote the date too!


----------



## 5TT (May 3, 2008)

At Safmarine in 1977 they didn't take junior sparks as permanent employees, you signed on as an "Unestablished Officer" for what was basically a 6 month contract and they paid up when you signed off. So, six months and a couple of weeks later I collected a cheque for one thousand pounds as I passed through their London office, and they settled up the rest later, for the 6 months plus 3 months leave. You had the option to continue working like that on a trip by trip basis or apply for a permanent "Established Officer" position, which I did, and then you got the normal monthly pay slip and funds directly into your account from Capetown, no tax deducted (and which later lead to problems with the IRS, but that's another story).

I recall the money was about the same or maybe even a bit less than what I'd previously been earning fixing radios and hi-fi gear for Dixons but it was handy to have it all saved up like that. 

= Adrian +


----------



## Tai Pan (Mar 24, 2006)

Sorry RayL, ist trip ferry was December 1950, Asturias was march 1951 and Rhexenor May 1952.


----------



## doric (Aug 29, 2007)

*Payslip 1950*

When I entered the Merchant Navy, with the Shaw Savill Lines on the "Dominion Monarch" as a junior Elect.Engineer in 1950 my pay was 26.00 pounds per month.

Terence Williams. R 538301.
(A)


----------



## hughesy (Dec 18, 2007)

1st trip catering Dec 1969 monthly rate 24 pound . 6 quid a week, worked every day for 3 1/2 months had a bit of overtime too, But I forget the rate for that, I remember paying off in London, never seen so much money. 

all the best
Hughesy


----------



## 5TT (May 3, 2008)

> This is the first instance I've read where shore pay equated or came anywhere near that of being at sea.


Yup, Safmarine paid pretty badly compared to other companies, and later when I decided to emigrate to SA the pay went down even more, but they were the only company taking junior r/os at that time, and even then I was on a waiting list for almost two years. I had actually forgotten I'd applied to them and was on my way to Portishead for training and from there to Wick when the phone call came out of the blue ..

= Adrian +


----------



## gadgee (Jul 24, 2005)

I signed with BP Tankers for four years as a Navigating Apprentice in October 1966. My Indentures state - first year wages £210, second £248, third £284, fourth £323 making a total of £1065 for the four years. Together with a sum of £30 payable "after satisfactory service for the term, and twelve shillings yearly in lieu of washing". Never did check whether I got that washing allowance!


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

Adrian

In 1966 I was with AEI on Safmarine. The Surveyor in Capetown came aboard and said he would like me to take on a Junior. His name was Leon, came from Paarl, and definitely not suited to a sea-going career. He packed it in after his first trip, so I guess he didn't get paid anything ?

David
+


----------



## 40907 (Sep 26, 2009)

Allan Wareing said:


> Here's a copy of my first pay slip. 5 months and 4 days at the princely sum of 2 pounds 15 shillings a month as O.S. in the Federal Lines Middlesex. I stayed in her for 3 trips to N.Z. Just 15/16 years old at the time. It sure beat working in Marks and Spencers though.
> Cheers, Allan


OK, Allan Wareing! In 1938 my Father didn't even know I was coming - neither did my Mother for that matter! I sure surprised the hell out of them 8 years later! (Jester)


----------



## 5TT (May 3, 2008)

Hi David,



> He packed it in after his first trip, so I guess he didn't get paid anything ?


It may have been the same then, ie they would have payed him when he signed off, but it could also be that staff hired via their London offices were treated differently to those hired via Capetown. Certainly staff hired via London were paid more than the SA staff, which was sometimes the cause of a bit of friction, but the situation may well have been different in 1966.

= Adrian +


----------



## joebuckham (Apr 1, 2005)

1st pay off slip from ss thistlemuir. 
churchill - antwerp twice, then corpus christi - avonmouth


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Adrian

There was only one RO's cabin, so Leon was put in a spare Jun Eng's cabin. When we entered Biscay northbound, I told him to swap cabins - so he would have the one with the big bell over his bunk. I only needed one night - don't think he was too impressed with that either !

David
+


----------



## 5TT (May 3, 2008)

*S.A. Langkloof*

David, 

You might recognize the image on this SA postage stamp?

= Adrian +


----------



## 40907 (Sep 26, 2009)

This is such an interesting thread. Nice to see that old stamp - do you remember/see the date?


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

Yes, I do remember! but not shipping seas like that. This is about the best photo I can find.......

You can just see the stowed swimming pool in the hatch cover space in front of No2 hatch.

David
+


----------



## 5TT (May 3, 2008)

> Yes, I do remember! but not shipping seas like that.


For various reasons those reefers were all re-registered in Bermuda at at the time I was on them, enter port with one ships name and callsign and leave with another, and soon after that had their funnels painted red with a big white "U" on the side (Universal Bulk Carriers) and our pay slips were amended accordingly (They just guillotined Safmarine off them). 

We used to call them U-boats, so that postage stamp image was a sign of things to come 

= Adrian +


----------



## Peter Eccleson (Jan 16, 2006)

My salary with IMRC in 1971 was £200 a month. My father thought I had ht the jackpot earning £50 week at aged 17!!


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

Reef Knot said:


> This is such an interesting thread. Nice to see that old stamp - do you remember/see the date?


Others in the series ............Issued in 1996

David

I see that my scanner has missed the names off..

Sea Pioneer, Langkloof, SA Winterberg, SA Vaal, & Un-named, but possibly SA Victory


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

David,

the last one I think is the CONSTANTIA. If you look at the attached link there are pictures of all the Victory class in fact all Safmarine ships. The stamp is identical to the one of Constantia.

http://safmarinemariners.blogspot.com/2010/07/victory-class.html

Neville - Hawkey01


----------



## 5TT (May 3, 2008)

Thanks for posting those David..

The SA Winterberg / ZRCT is one of my old homes, sailed on her twice, lovely ships, luxurious accommodation, great food, nice place to live for a few months. All Marconi radio gear, Apollo, Conqueror etc, Koden Fax, Decca radars (initially) .. Twin 6 cylinder Sulzers spinning the props.

Sadly I also have a picture of her sitting on a beach awaiting the dreaded blow torch. 

= Adrian +


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

Thanks Neville

Not found that site before. S.A.Langkloof/ZSHI was my home for two years ! (treated myself to a bug key for that !!!)

There is one of the Langkloof & Drakenstein in the reefer section. Probably laid up waiting for the start of the fruit season. We used to do general cargo, but I think it got a bit expensive repairing/replacing the damage done to the insulation and cooling trunking.

At the end of general cargo once, we were laid up for about 3 weeks in Capetown. I learned later that I was nearly shanghied for a quick trip to the ice on the RSA, but the Capt thought there would be nothing quick about it and vetoed the idea. Adrian may tell me I was well out of that !

David
+


----------



## 5TT (May 3, 2008)

> Adrian may tell me I was well out of that !


Hi John. The RSA was replaced by the SA Agulhas in the late '70s and as far as I know the Agulhas is still in service now. They did call on Safmarine to provide R/Os and in fact while I was a junior one of the senior R/Os I sailed with had recently done a round trip and he enjoyed it, said would go again in an instant.
I visited the Agulhas sometime during the '80s, had just about the most cramped radio room I'd ever seen, Marconi gear and two of everything, Apollos, Conquerors etc .. 
I'm not sure about trip durations, I think they usually do a bit of island hopping too, Marion Island, Gough Island etc on the way down there, so you definitely would have had to pack your tooth brush ...

= Adrian +


----------



## 40907 (Sep 26, 2009)

SA Agulhas is soon to be replaced by Agulhas II - already earmarked for a name change to that of some struggle hero. Sad, really.

To the best of my knowledge, Agulhas II is being built in Finland.


----------



## 40907 (Sep 26, 2009)

I hope the article is legible.


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

This article is in the current 'Ships Monthly' magazine just out. 

David
+


----------

